# Came up out of the back yard today



## Backyard goldmine (Mar 31, 2021)

A good variety came out of the back yard today


----------



## YoloBottles (Mar 31, 2021)

Awesome, how old is your house/residence? The rainbow toning on the M&R looks sweet too.


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 31, 2021)

Dude those are some of the coolest bottle I think I have ever seen!!


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Mar 31, 2021)

The house isn’t very old.  Everything I’ve found and been able to date is pre 1930.   I’m somewhere over 200 bottles so far and I’ve only been in about 30 feet of ditch from a back hoe.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2021)

I've seen cooler.


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 31, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> The house isn’t very old.  Everything I’ve found and been able to date is pre 1930.   I’m somewhere over 200 bottles so far and I’ve only been in about 30 feet of ditch from a back hoe.


Sweet if you go and find any of my post I find some pretty rare bottles usually I just find mine like in my creek or in the woods next to my house I’ve never really dug for bottles because I don’t know where to dig ha ha


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Mar 31, 2021)

Ineedhelpwithmybottles said:


> Dude those are some of the coolest bottle I think I have ever seen!!




Thanks. 
I’m up to over 200 bottles so far. In only about a 30 foot ditch from a back hoe.  I couldn’t imagine how many are actually here.  I’ve always thought bottles were cool but never thought I’d ever find any. Turns out, I’ve found the jackpot in my back yard.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Mar 31, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I've seen cooler.



Yeah.  I wouldn’t quite say the coolest.  maybe the coolest because they are in my year. Lol


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Mar 31, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> Awesome, how old is your house/residence? The rainbow toning on the M&R looks sweet too.


So the rainbow coloring is new to me. All the bottles I’ve found have never looked like that.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 31, 2021)

I like that flavouring extract bottle, never seen a graduated druggist bottle like that with extract embossing before.  And those ceramic soy sauce bottles are always nice to find as well.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Mar 31, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I like that flavouring extract bottle, never seen a graduated druggist bottle like that with extract embossing before.  And those ceramic soy sauce bottles are always nice to find as well.



im so new to this that the rare ones look the same as the common ones to me.  Now that you brought it up, all of the other druggist bottles I’ve found don’t either.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2021)

I like the Amber Poison & Lady Leg, those 2 are Cool. LEON.


----------



## YoloBottles (Mar 31, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> So the rainbow coloring is new to me. All the bottles I’ve found have never looked like that.


I don't know if bottle collectors generally like it or not but I find it really appealing. Somewhat relates to coin collecting in that some coins can become rainbow colored and can sell for hundreds and sometimes thousands more just for color. I doubt the range is that much if anything at all for bottles though.


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks.  I’m starting to think value is more about someone’s option than how rare it is.  I don’t plan on selling anything just because of what it’s worth, but I have started trying to figure out what I will keep and what I’m going to get rid of.  It gets complicated when you start trying to rate each bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2021)

Value usually depends on rarity, condition, & demand. but not always. LEON.


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 1, 2021)

Backyard goldmine said:


> A good variety came out of the back yard today



The tall green one is a capers fyi.  i used to own one with a label

Jim G


----------



## Backyard goldmine (Apr 1, 2021)

A capers huh?   Thanks.  It had me stumped.


----------



## Palani (Apr 7, 2021)

Brown Soyu pots come up a lot in Hawaii nice.


----------



## Huntindog (Apr 7, 2021)

Your "lady's Leg" bottle is a Benedictine bottle.


----------



## JerryN (Apr 7, 2021)

Palani said:


> Brown Soyu pots come up a lot in Hawaii nice.


They are common in California as well. What is cool about them is that though they were mass produced, they were hand finished and each one is a bit different


----------

